# Gone to The Stihl dealer meeting



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

i'll be gone Sat & Sunday to the Stihl dealer meeting in Orlando.......you guys don't burn the place down....eace:


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

Could you bring back some free samples for us?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Yeah....like a little '021:lmao:


----------

